# The SPI Pit



## Bearman52 (24 September 2006)

Have just caught up with the last few days of the forum and I sure as hell hope that all you guys are better at trading and making money from the markets than you are at debating(bitching) why can't some of you realise that there are many ways to take a profit from the market ,I know personally traders who make extremely large incomes from trading Gann methodologies as complex and esoteric as they may be , and people who make just as much using other methods.Who gives a Rats b### how they do it' they are probably taking your money while you think of a quibble to launch at Bronte/Batman or any body else who wants to voice an opinion as to what is the best or most tasteful or most politically correct or sporting way to make a living out of this arena into which we have thrown our lot.Very few ofthe posts would be of any help to anyone coming here for some education.Any of the methodologies discussed will work for the person who can get their head around and assimilate them into their way of thinking (personality)hey I know someone that trades using ONLY astrology and makes a comfortable living.
And really who cares if someone posts fictional trades they are are only fooling themselves ,because you/we should all be more focused on what we are doing in our trading businesses than what someone else is doing ,because ,lets face it all that  I/WE all want to do is take all of your money off you!!!!
ZERO SUM GAME!!!!! Remember.
So why does'nt everybody get back to being less aggresive in their debate and maybe we will all take more money off the others who don't know and could care less that we exist (apart from to take our $$$$$S)
Yours In Profit
BM


----------



## wayneL (24 September 2006)

*Re: Trading the SPI*



			
				Bearman52 said:
			
		

> Have just caught up with the last few days of the forum and I sure as hell hope that all you guys are better at trading and making money from the markets than you are at debating(bitching) why can't some of you realise that there are many ways to take a profit from the market ,I know personally traders who make extremely large incomes from trading Gann methodologies as complex and esoteric as they may be , and people who make just as much using other methods.Who gives a Rats b### how they do it' they are probably taking your money while you think of a quibble to launch at Bronte/Batman or any body else who wants to voice an opinion as to what is the best or most tasteful or most politically correct or sporting way to make a living out of this arena into which we have thrown our lot.Very few ofthe posts would be of any help to anyone coming here for some education.Any of the methodologies discussed will work for the person who can get their head around and assimilate them into their way of thinking (personality)hey I know someone that trades using ONLY astrology and makes a comfortable living.
> And really who cares if someone posts fictional trades they are are only fooling themselves ,because you/we should all be more focused on what we are doing in our trading businesses than what someone else is doing ,because ,lets face it all that  I/WE all want to do is take all of your money off you!!!!
> ZERO SUM GAME!!!!! Remember.
> So why does'nt everybody get back to being less aggresive in their debate and maybe we will all take more money off the others who don't know and could care less that we exist (apart from to take our $$$$$S)
> ...




B-man

You have entirely missed the point of what is going on in this thread... looks are decieving, and it is up to you to read between the lines for the sub-plots and hidden agendas.

There are enough clues.

Have fun


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 September 2006)

*Re: Trading the SPI*



			
				Bearman52 said:
			
		

> Have just caught up with the last few days of the forum and I sure as hell hope that all you guys are better at trading and making money from the markets than you are at debating(bitching) why can't some of you realise that there are many ways to take a profit from the market ,I know personally traders who make extremely large incomes from trading Gann methodologies as complex and esoteric as they may be , and people who make just as much using other methods.Who gives a Rats b### how they do it' they are probably taking your money while you think of a quibble to launch at Bronte/Batman or any body else who wants to voice an opinion as to what is the best or most tasteful or most politically correct or sporting way to make a living out of this arena into which we have thrown our lot.Very few ofthe posts would be of any help to anyone coming here for some education.Any of the methodologies discussed will work for the person who can get their head around and assimilate them into their way of thinking (personality)hey I know someone that trades using ONLY astrology and makes a comfortable living.
> And really who cares if someone posts fictional trades they are are only fooling themselves ,because you/we should all be more focused on what we are doing in our trading businesses than what someone else is doing ,because ,lets face it all that  I/WE all want to do is take all of your money off you!!!!
> ZERO SUM GAME!!!!! Remember.
> So why does'nt everybody get back to being less aggresive in their debate and maybe we will all take more money off the others who don't know and could care less that we exist (apart from to take our $$$$$S)
> ...




Bearman good to have you comment.

It is actually a minus sum game!


----------



## barney (24 September 2006)

*Re: Trading the SPI*



			
				Bearman52 said:
			
		

> Have just caught up with the last few days of the forum and I sure as hell hope that all you guys are better at trading and making money from the markets than you are at debating(bitching) why can't some of you realise that there are many ways to take a profit from the market ,I know personally traders who make extremely large incomes from trading Gann methodologies as complex and esoteric as they may be , and people who make just as much using other methods.Who gives a Rats b### how they do it' they are probably taking your money while you think of a quibble to launch at Bronte/Batman or any body else who wants to voice an opinion as to what is the best or most tasteful or most politically correct or sporting way to make a living out of this arena into which we have thrown our lot.Very few ofthe posts would be of any help to anyone coming here for some education.Any of the methodologies discussed will work for the person who can get their head around and assimilate them into their way of thinking (personality)hey I know someone that trades using ONLY astrology and makes a comfortable living.
> And really who cares if someone posts fictional trades they are are only fooling themselves ,because you/we should all be more focused on what we are doing in our trading businesses than what someone else is doing ,because ,lets face it all that  I/WE all want to do is take all of your money off you!!!!
> ZERO SUM GAME!!!!! Remember.
> So why does'nt everybody get back to being less aggresive in their debate and maybe we will all take more money off the others who don't know and could care less that we exist (apart from to take our $$$$$S)
> ...





Hey Bearman, My opinion on trading is inconsequential, but you seem like a "bear with a sore head!"


----------



## Bronte (24 September 2006)

*Re: Trading the SPI*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Bearman good to have you comment.



Thank you Bearman.


----------



## wayneL (25 September 2006)

*Re: Trading the SPI*



			
				Bronte said:
			
		

> Thank you Bearman.




What are you thanking the Bman for?


----------



## Bronte (25 September 2006)

*Re: Trading the SPI*



			
				Bearman52 said:
			
		

> Have just caught up with the last few days of the forum and I sure as hell hope that all you guys are better at trading and making money from the markets than you are at debating(bitching) why can't some of you realise that there are many ways to take a profit from the market ,I know personally traders who make extremely large incomes from trading Gann methodologies as complex and esoteric as they may be , and people who make just as much using other methods.Who gives a Rats b### how they do it' they are probably taking your money while you think of a quibble to launch at Bronte/Batman or any body else who wants to voice an opinion as to what is the best or most tasteful or most politically correct or sporting way to make a living out of this arena into which we have thrown our lot.Very few ofthe posts would be of any help to anyone coming here for some education.Any of the methodologies discussed will work for the person who can get their head around and assimilate them into their way of thinking (personality)hey I know someone that trades using ONLY astrology and makes a comfortable living.
> And really who cares if someone posts fictional trades they are are only fooling themselves ,because you/we should all be more focused on what we are doing in our trading businesses than what someone else is doing ,because ,lets face it all that  I/WE all want to do is take all of your money off you!!!!
> ZERO SUM GAME!!!!! Remember.
> So why does'nt everybody get back to being less aggresive in their debate and maybe we will all take more money off the others who don't know and could care less that we exist (apart from to take our $$$$$S)
> ...



His comments Wayne...I agree and thank him


----------



## wayneL (25 September 2006)

BTW

I have split this off from the "Trading the SPI Thread"

All non trading SPI comment here please

Thanks


----------



## Bronte (25 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> BTW
> I have split this off from the "Trading the SPI Thread"
> All non trading SPI comment here please
> Thanks



Very good idea Wayne


----------



## sails (25 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> BTW
> 
> I have split this off from the "Trading the SPI Thread"
> 
> ...



Good one, Wayne - very clever title!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 September 2006)

Wayne thanks for the photo before hear is mine  :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/episodeguide/terrorzygons/


----------



## barney (25 September 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Wayne thanks for the photo before hear is mine  :
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/episodeguide/terrorzygons/




A Doctor Who fan eh Snake?? Now I have even more respect for you!! :vader:


----------



## sails (25 September 2006)

Quote from "Trading the Spi" thread:



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> B-man
> 
> You have entirely missed the point of what is going on in this thread... looks are decieving, and it is up to you to read between the lines for the sub-plots and hidden agendas.
> 
> ...



So what have I missed??????  Haven't spotted any such clues yet


----------



## wayneL (25 September 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Quote from "Trading the Spi" thread:
> 
> 
> So what have I missed??????  Haven't spotted any such clues yet




Hi Margaret,

I probably deleted them


----------



## sails (25 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Hi Margaret,
> 
> I probably deleted them




LOL - that's funny


----------



## sails (25 September 2006)

I have a funny feeling that the Bronte knockers are probably thinking (wrongly) that Bronte and I are working on this together.

Nothing could be further from the truth and I would like to state honestly that I do not know Bronte personally and am not communicating with her privately at this time.  We had a couple of brief PM's around the middle of August, but nothing since then.  So any posts from either of us that appear similar are *completely independant*.

My only reason for getting involved is that I don't like to see anyone copping unfair accusations - and I simply can't see what Bronte is doing wrong.  

If they are providing a fee based education - is that a crime?  Good grief, just found out the Index Select charge $150 *per month* and several others who post on these boards have services that they sell.  I don't have a problem with that, but don't understand why the discrimination.  

This is the reason I am trying to bring another point of view into these discussions and hopefully see some tolerance along the way


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 September 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> A Doctor Who fan eh Snake?? Now I have even more respect for you!! :vader:




Barney if you are a Dr Who man then I have unqualified respect for you. 

Wayne did you like my photo?


----------



## Nick Radge (25 September 2006)

Budfox,
To answer yoru question on intra day patterns, I have found plenty of interesting things. A Opening Range Breakout (ORB) of 10-points as you have suggested will not be a viable pattern. The volatility of the SPI is simply not enough and that pattern, on its own, will not provide an edge. Used with other patterns, then yes, it can certainly help out a lot.

I have also tested a "time" breakout, so rather than buying/selling opne +/- 10 points, I waited for 30-minutes to set a range then traded the breakout thereof. Again, the issue was that any trend day was usually resolved within that first 30-mins and you missed it. I found that if the SPI is going to go, its going to do it right from the get up. 

You mentioned in your other post that the SPI had been down over the last 6-days. Now this is an area that you should investigate further. Without giving too much away, try trading against a 5-day weighted moving average. If its down, look for buying patterns. If its up, look for selling patterns.

Over the years I have found numerous patterns that operate well. I would  say that the Hang Seng offers a lot more "bang for your buck" than the SPI will ever give. However, if you can get $1 comm's then these patterns in the SPI do offer a nice diverisfier to the Hang Seng.

Nick


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> I have a funny feeling that the Bronte knockers are probably thinking (wrongly) that Bronte and I are working on this together.
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth and I would like to state honestly that I do not know Bronte personally and am not communicating with her privately at this time.  We had a couple of brief PM's around the middle of August, but nothing since then.  So any posts from either of us that appear similar are *completely independant*.
> 
> ...




Well you have given out more information in your 4 posts in reply to me than any of those professing to be exponents of Gann have given out in the last 4 yrs.If they were as forth coming and didnt skirt issues with ambiguity,answering questions directly as you have then perhaps they wouldnt cop the flak they do!!



> Without giving too much away, try trading against a 5-day weighted moving average. If its down, look for buying patterns. If its up, look for selling patterns.
> 
> Over the years I have found numerous patterns that operate well. I would say that the Hang Seng offers a lot more "bang for your buck" than the SPI will ever give. However, if you can get $1 comm's then these patterns in the SPI do offer a nice diverisfier to the Hang Seng.




Two more gems without giving away secrets.This is what people come here to pick up snippets of qualified (Read reasearched) pointers in the right direction.


----------



## sails (25 September 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Well you have given out more information in your 4 posts in reply to me than any of those professing to be exponents of Gann have given out in the last 4 yrs.If they were as forth coming and didnt skirt issues with ambiguity,answering questions directly as you have then perhaps they wouldnt cop the flak they do!!



Tech/a - glad my posts have been helpful - one of them did take quite a long time to type up but happy to do it as I have also really appreciated the imput you have so freely given.  However, I certainly don't have sufficient knowledge of the more advanced Gann methods to have called that 4966 level so confidently on the weekend.  It actually held twice today giving 2 good intra day scalps on the buy side.

I'm trying to find the right words here so not to flare everything up again, but if the thread were titled "Gann Education", I would have to agree that it would not be right to post support and resistance levels without giving more detailed information, however, as the thread is titled "Trading the SPI" IMO it doesn't carry the same obligation to educate.  This is where I was coming from - does that make sense?

Anyway, let me know if you are ever up on the Gold Coast and I would be happy to show you the Gann material I have here.


----------



## Bobby (3 October 2006)

If you have any inside information regarding futures feel free to post what-ever .
Sounds unreal    but its real .
As the law covers company securities, futures do not constiute a company security.
So inside trading is legal on the SPI.
If you dough this then Test it, phone the ASX !

Thats why its called the devils contract. 

Bob.


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2006)

Let's create our own "inside info" then. We'll spread all sort's of rumours... etc.

At least we'll settle the arguement whetehr the SPI leads stocks or stocks lead the SPI....

....and get either exceedingly rich or destitude LOL


----------



## Bobby (3 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Let's create our own "inside info" then. We'll spread all sort's of rumours... etc.
> 
> At least we'll settle the arguement whetehr the SPI leads stocks or stocks lead the SPI....
> 
> ....and get either exceedingly rich or destitude LOL



Thats what I like about you, your bent in a nice way like me   

Guess you know about the software that tells what the T/A rabbits will do next ?   

Gee its a fun game, if  you have an inkling  ! 

Have fun
Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 October 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Guess you know about the software that tells what the T/A rabbits will do next ?
> 
> Have fun
> Bob.




Good evening Bob.

Would be so kind to qualify your comment regarding the TA rabbits? I consider myself an alien: devoid of hope and indicator protection of the universe. I may have watched too much Dr Who in my life. Are you alluding that software comes with spoons and baby food?  

Regards
Snake


----------



## Bobby (4 October 2006)

It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Good evening Bob.
> 
> Would be so kind to qualify your comment regarding the TA rabbits? I consider myself an alien: devoid of hope and indicator protection of the universe. I may have watched too much Dr Who in my life. Are you alluding that software comes with spoons and baby food?
> 
> ...



Yes I will for you Snake, see the rabbits just follow stuff .

E.g- I like this : A price chart is an intra-spatial after image, or expired time frame inside the after" time dimension !

So the constituency of market depth pre-trade universe constantly changes, without expanding, while the constituericy of the expired sales universe ( after image ) does not change, it's universe constantly expands.
As once a sale occurs its real !! for Ever.

Regards Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 October 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Yes I will for you Snake, see the rabbits just follow stuff .
> 
> E.g- I like this : A price chart is an intra-spatial after image, or expired time frame inside the after" time dimension !
> 
> ...




Thanks for intra-spatial after image explanation Bob. I need some thinking time:alcohol:

Regards
Snake


----------



## mikeg (5 October 2006)

Hi all,

Could someone please tell me what the difference is between the Futures Contract and the Cash Contract. They always seem to be the same distance apart and the charts of each seem the same.

Is there an advantage of trading one over the other, as in liquidity, less erratic, lower margins or whatever.


----------



## Euler (16 October 2006)

As you may know had pc probs last week, but tried to post in Trading the SPI thread and it is closed.  Can anyone enlighten me please?

What I wanted to post re the SPI was this....

I have dubious OHLC data for 5/10/06 and 25/8/06.  Cam someone please post the data they have for these 2 dates.  ..... cheers


----------



## Euler (16 October 2006)

Euler said:
			
		

> As you may know had pc probs last week, but tried to post in Trading the SPI thread and it is closed.  Can anyone enlighten me please?
> 
> What I wanted to post re the SPI was this....
> 
> I have dubious OHLC data for 5/10/06 and 25/8/06.  Cam someone please post the data they have for these 2 dates.  ..... cheers



... ps.   if anyone cares to discuss I'll be in chat for a little while this a.m.


----------



## professor_frink (16 October 2006)

do you want EOD or intraday?


----------



## Bronte (16 October 2006)

05/10/06
O 5195
H 5240
L 5195
C 5231

25/08/06
O 4958
H 5016
L 4955
C 5011


----------



## Bronte (16 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> 05/10/06
> O 5195
> H 5240
> L 5195
> ...



Do you require any other data Euler?


----------



## Euler (17 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Do you require any other data Euler?



Thanks to all that gave the data ... mine was askew ... thanks again

.... and yes ... re other data .... can someone give me tomorrow's OHLC please??   .......... before 9.30am 'morrow morn if that's not asking for too much!!


----------



## Euler (19 October 2006)

For those that work with the classic pivot points ... viz H+L+C/3 or the variant H+L+C+O/4 ..... do you use the EOD data based on the SFE or do you use the SYCOM data as well?
Depending on which you use, why do you use that and what results do you get using that data?


----------



## professor_frink (19 October 2006)

Euler said:
			
		

> For those that work with the classic pivot points ... viz H+L+C/3 or the variant H+L+C+O/4 ..... do you use the EOD data based on the SFE or do you use the SYCOM data as well?
> Depending on which you use, why do you use that and what results do you get using that data?




I use day session data Euler based on H/L/C.

I've briefly looked at using a 24 hour chart for them, but couldn't find any benefit to doing so- some days the 24 hour works better than day session and sometimes the other way round. Having said that, my software is using a 24 hour period starting and finishing at midnight, so I'm not getting what I would call an accurate level at all. It doesn't make much sense to me to get the last half of an overnight session, the day session, and then the first half of the next night session, and base a calculation on those numbers.

If I could get my software to start a calc based on the day session, and finish it after the entire night session then I'd probably look into it. Otherwise I'll just stick with the day session.


----------



## nat (19 October 2006)

Hi there all ,ive been watching the cash and spi spread narrow today ,and according to spi trader should be buying futures and selling stock ,my question is when is the best time for the overlap ?
Spi treader or anyone care to enlighten me on this stratergy in a bit more detail?
   NAthan


----------



## nat (19 October 2006)

Spitrader 1  sorry


----------



## Euler (19 October 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> If I could get my software to start a calc based on the day session, and finish it after the entire night session then I'd probably look into it. Otherwise I'll just stick with the day session.



Thanks Prof for your valued comments ... have been playing with both and there are days when they differ by a reasonable amount (10+ points). To be expected when the overnight gaps up. I do base my calc on the H+L+C+O/4 formula though.  Will try and do a comparison with the O+H+C/3.


----------



## Euler (19 October 2006)

For anyone keen on the US markets this may be of interest .....
http://www.traderblog.com/


----------



## Bronte (21 October 2006)

nat said:
			
		

> Hi there all ,ive been watching the cash and spi spread narrow today ,and according to spi trader should be buying futures and selling stock ,my question is when is the best time for the overlap ?
> Spi treader or anyone care to enlighten me on this stratergy in a bit more detail?  NAthan



No demo. as yet 
Hopefully we will see something Nathan


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> No demo. as yet
> Hopefully we will see something Nathan



considering the amount of detail you've provided about your methods Bronte,why should you expect anyone else to give you some insight into theirs?


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

*"ill show a method that is not gann..no problems."*spitrader1

"I trade the spread between the CASH and the SPI. When it widens, I sell futures and buy stock, when the spread contracts, I buy the futures and sell the stock (not sometimes vice versa)." spitrader1

Post # 1902 from: _'Trading the SPI' 13th October 2006_


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> considering the amount of detail you've provided about your methods Bronte,why should you expect anyone else to give you some insight into theirs?



We do not expect to see anything professor


----------



## happytrader (22 October 2006)

My observations

I have observed the trading the spi thread for 2 years now. During that time 2 things have become abundantly clear. 

1. It is the most enduring and consistently repetitive thread. This is despite numerous swipes. 

2. When every man and his dog lines up to 'wipe the smile off Bronte's face' its time to go long.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> *"ill show a method that is not gann..no problems."*spitrader1
> 
> "I trade the spread between the CASH and the SPI. When it widens, I sell futures and buy stock, when the spread contracts, I buy the futures and sell the stock (not sometimes vice versa)." spitrader1
> 
> Post # 1902 from: _'Trading the SPI' 13th October 2006_





			
				Bronte said:
			
		

> We do not expect to see anything professor



You've already seen something. He told you how he trades in a couple of sentences. Didn't have to quote himself, or pat himself on the back for 1000+ posts either.


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

We haven't seen anything at all professor


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

happytrader said:
			
		

> My observations
> 
> I have observed the trading the spi thread for 2 years now. During that time 2 things have become abundantly clear.
> 
> ...



Interesting observation happytrader


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> We haven't seen anything at all professor



Try opening your eyes  


			
				Bronte said:
			
		

> "ill show a method that is not gann..no problems."spitrader1
> 
> "I trade the spread between the CASH and the SPI. When it widens, I sell futures and buy stock, when the spread contracts, I buy the futures and sell the stock (not sometimes vice versa)." spitrader1
> 
> Post # 1902 from: 'Trading the SPI' 13th October 2006



"I trade the spread between the CASH and the SPI"
Seems like a fairly simple comment. Did you not understand it?


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

Can you show us where to look professor..actual trade (post #)?
Will* you* show us an example here next week please.


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Can you show us where to look professor..actual trade (post #)?



You did it for me. You have already quoted the post. More than once.


			
				Bronte said:
			
		

> Will* you* show us here next week please professor.



I don't trade using his methods. If you are so interested in it, why don't you try and have a go yourself?
In those few sentences spitrader made, he left more than enough clues for you, me, or Nat to go off and investigate it.

A chart of the cash, the spi, and some of the leading stocks is all you'll need to start.

And asking for someone to show you a method in intimate detail is a bit much, considering the amount of information you gave out on your own methods during the time you were posting in the trading the spi thread. You gave little insight into the details of your way of trading, so why do you want the exact details of someone else's?


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

Are you going to show us a live trade or not?


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Are you going to show us a live trade or not?





			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> *I don't trade using his methods.* If you are so interested in it, why don't you try and have a go yourself?



Was there something in my statement above you didn't understand? Of course I'm not going to give you a live trade on a method I don't currently use


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

Some of your SPI trades will be ok professor....please


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Some of your SPI trades will be ok professor....please



And what would that have to do with you wanting more detail and an example of spitrader's method?


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> *Some of your SPI trades will be ok professor....please *



What / whose method do you use?
We just want to see someone else trade the SPI......Live


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> What/whose method do you use?



I use my patented professor frink method. Sorry, only my clients can have access to such information. I'm not on here to recruit for my course, so sorry, you can't join


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

So crunch time professor.  
Are you going to show us or not?


----------



## professor_frink (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> So crunch time professor.
> Are you going to show us or not?



Crunch time?
Why would it be crunch time for me? I don't have a method that I sell, or anything to prove to you. Or anyone else for that matter.
To answer your question- Not.

Enough of you trying to change the subject. I'm leaving now. I hope you can figure out spitrader's method. For someone who has been trading for as long as you have, it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Bronte (22 October 2006)

Thank you professor.  
Sorry to "put you on the spot"
It is just so easy to criticize others.


----------



## onemore (22 October 2006)

Hi Bront/man
Just out of curiosity are the people that complete your Gann course,told they are not allowed to frequent the ASF forum after?

If not is there *anyone * that has done your course that is on ASF.

Thanks onemore


----------



## wayneL (22 October 2006)

happytrader said:
			
		

> My observations
> 
> I have observed the trading the spi thread for 2 years now. During that time 2 things have become abundantly clear.
> 
> 1. It is the most enduring and consistently repetitive thread.




You ain't wrong there!



			
				happytrader said:
			
		

> 2. When every man and his dog lines up to 'wipe the smile off Bronte's face' its time to go long.
> 
> Cheers
> Happytrader




HT,

Thank for your anecdote. But both your contention and hypothesis are based on incorrect assumptions. I strongly advise you to keep abreast of all pertinent information before wading into these waters; they are intentionally turbid and you may find yourself up to your @rse in alligators.

You may believe yourself to be partaking in sisterly solidarity with "Bronte", but I remind you, this is the internet. Not all is as it may seem.

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (22 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Thank you professor.
> Sorry to "put you on the spot"
> It is just so easy to criticize others.




Bronteman,

Your attempt to be ironic is so wide of the mark, so off target, as to be utterly ludicrous.

Your interpretation of peoples interrogitives as criticism, I am sure is worthy of a chapter in some Junge-ian tome. 

We are fast approaching the time where action needs to be taken in realation to SPI threads and I would like you to consider the common denominator in all SPI related disaccord, in discerning what sort of action may be necessary bythe moderators of ASF.


----------



## happytrader (22 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> You ain't wrong there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Wayne

Thank you for your kind concern. However, I believe assumption 1. beyond dispute. As for assumption 2, well yes it is a bit subjective since I only had two years of info at my disposal. But nevertheless, I think it still has a place in a traders book of signs to look for when a market bottom is near. I might also add bottom feeder, David Tweed is in there too. This information combined with 'after 2 quarters down' look for a long entry in a bluechip is pretty compelling.

Anyway, whats with this cloak and dagger stuff?

Cheers
Happytrader

Disclaimer Do your own research, you'll feel better.


----------



## nat (23 October 2006)

hmmm interesting answers to my simple question ,im hardly the wiser for this simple easy to understand concept.

Let me throw some more questions out there and c the response to them ,,,,

What consitutes a narrow spread 10 points after its been at 20 ,,,5 points after its been at 10 ,,0 after its been at 5,,,what about when it has overlapped ,futures all of a sudden is lower price then cash ,how do we look at this then ,

Im guessing from other posts its a day system so today for example its been a constant 4 points pretty well so is that narrow or do we wait for confirmation that spread is starting to widen to know .

What stocks do we buy ,im guessing the top 4 or 6 eg ,bhp,rio,anz, cba ,wbc ,,,,do we put some money into all of them or just one or 2 ,do we disregard stops, res and supp points or are they incorperated in this to.

Do we buy stocks and sell futures of equel amounts or is there a ratio to use....eg sell $100000 of futures and buy $ 100000 worth of stock ,

Are these valid questions or are they answered else where and i cant find them,if this is so simple why isnt everyone doing it ,thanx in advance Nathan


----------



## spitrader1 (24 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Can you show us where to look professor..actual trade (post #)?
> Will* you* show us an example here next week please.



BRONTE...you really have come unstuck this time my friend...POST NO 1728 and 1727

Originally Posted by spitrader1
+2 @32, ill see what happens, 25 stop loss... 


out at 37 for a quick scalp, i think there may be an opportunity here as well just before the cash opens.

thank you for professor for stating what was obvious...the fact that i had posted trades and had posted how i do it...also bronte, I have posted numerous trades on chat for other members to see, you were never in the chat room when these were posted.


----------



## wayneL (25 October 2006)

spitrader,

Does this make sense?



			
				Minyanville.com said:
			
		

> "It’s also worth noting that we’re not conspiracy theorists, believing that Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone and that George W. Bush really did win the election. Yet, there remains an eerie “bid” in the equity markets since those July lows. For example, markets typically rally, then correct by about one-quarter to one-third of that rally’s point gain, before beginning another rally phase. After that phase, they again correct by one-quarter to one-third before re-rallying. This, however, has not been the case recently. Indeed, every time it looked like the indices were about to correct, mysterious buyers materialized in the futures markets. Those “buyers” tend to widen the futures premiums so far above the cash markets that it attracts arbitrageurs. The arbs, in turn, short the futures and buy the appropriate baskets of stocks. That operation allows the arbs to “lock in” the spread between the futures price and what they paid for the basket of stocks, assuring them a risk-less profit and, in the process, driving stocks higher."


----------



## spitrader1 (25 October 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> spitrader,
> 
> Does this make sense?



wayne i dont have time to have a proper look at what hes saying, but yes, it appears correct. ill come back to you later mate.


----------



## spitrader1 (25 October 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> wayne i dont have time to have a proper look at what hes saying, but yes, it appears correct. ill come back to you later mate.




can any of the mods enlighten me as to the "administrive" issues that have forced the closure of "trading the spi"..


----------



## wayneL (25 October 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> can any of the mods enlighten me as to the "administrive" issues that have forced the closure of "trading the spi"..





Stay tuned. New threads will be opened today for SPI traders.


----------

